# Does anyone have experience with this stove? (Hearthstone Tudor)



## kobudo (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with the Hearthstone Tudor stove.

http://chimneysweeponline.com/hstudor.htm

We put one in each of our cabin's bedrooms.  Each room is about 150sq feet with a 15' ceiling.  I am hoping they can provide enough heat when it is -25*F.  The woodstove that heats the rest of the cabin is somewhat removed from the bedrooms so I don't expect to get much heat travelling from it.


----------

